# IGF-1 or HGH??



## jaya (Apr 11, 2010)

hi there was lookin at either doin HGH or IGF-1, iv heard of mixed results on them both jus wondering which would be the better one to take?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

If you can't afford hgh at a min of 5iu ED for a min of 8 months, IMO go for igf. Especially if your looking to build muscle.. if your worried about healing an injury or fat loss.. i guess gh.


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

how about ghrp-6 plus igf?

much cheaper than gh ...


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

IGF-1 is used as a spot shot right? i.e. if you work tri's or bi's you jab those muscles....my question is are their any healing properties for ligaments and tendons or is the effects limited to muscles? Can you jab at tendonitis in the elbow, in the knee post acl surgery, or in the shoulder to help with a rotator cup injury?


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry for the off topic question Jaya, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

IME growth is a more effective pep. IGF has its place, but it depends on your goals.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Ramrod said:


> IME growth is a more effective pep. IGF has its place, but it depends on your goals.


IGF works best imo in conjuction with gh.


----------



## gamebred (Aug 30, 2009)

mkng said:


> IGF-1 is used as a spot shot right? i.e. if you work tri's or bi's you jab those muscles....my question is are their any healing properties for ligaments and tendons or is the effects limited to muscles? Can you jab at tendonitis in the elbow, in the knee post acl surgery, or in the shoulder to help with a rotator cup injury?


so will jabbing gh into a knee with recent reconstructive surgery speed recovery time up or will the knee heal and the hamstring/pataller graft remain weak?

can anyone help me on this?

:confused1:


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

gamebred said:


> so will jabbing gh into a knee with recent reconstructive surgery speed recovery time up or will the knee heal and the hamstring/pataller graft remain weak?
> 
> can anyone help me on this?
> 
> :confused1:


I personally would not inject into a surgical site. The inflammatory response, and the mediators the body sends to the area I feel would be disturbed by this process of injecting into the area.. but thats just me. I have no science to back that up. gh is systemic, so no really need to worry. Igf is a diff story tho.


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

gamebred said:


> so will jabbing gh into a knee with recent reconstructive surgery speed recovery time up or will the knee heal and the hamstring/pataller graft remain weak?
> 
> can anyone help me on this?
> 
> :confused1:


Given my injuries I have researched this extensively. After an injury like a tear the body has a very complicated way of fixing the issue. It regulates and balances MGF and IGF in the area over a period of a week. Injecting anything into the site will just cause an upset in this balance.

I suggest you wait at least 3-6 months post surgery before exploring any of these.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

thereisnoexit said:


> Given my injuries I have researched this extensively. After an injury like a tear the body has a very complicated way of fixing the issue. It regulates and balances MGF and IGF in the area over a period of a week. Injecting anything into the site will just cause an upset in this balance.
> 
> I suggest you wait at least 3-6 months post surgery before exploring any of these.


Not that I dont agree mate but do you have a link to the research which shows this.

I can completely see this being true and i am intersted in this type of research.


----------

